# Music Which Deserves Recording and Releasing on CD



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

I would welcome suggestions.

My starting point is this absolutely dreadful clip sound quality wise of what seems to me to be a truly outstanding - and unique - piece of music:

Arthur Lourie - Concerto Spirituale


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There is no shortage of music that has never been recorded. Or even played. That makes it hard to know what is truly deserving. I believe that in the not too distant future, given rapid developments in AI, it's going to be possible to have a computer scan a score and "play" it in a reasonably accurate manner. Then, anything we've ever wondered about will be available. In the meanwhile, I want to hear the symphony of Julius Grimm and the 1st from Richard Metzdorff, which was last heard in New York in 1876.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> There is no shortage of music that has never been recorded. Or even played. That makes it hard to know what is truly deserving. I believe that in the not too distant future, given rapid developments in AI, it's going to be possible to have a computer scan a score and "play" it in a reasonably accurate manner. Then, anything we've ever wondered about will be available. In the meanwhile, I want to hear the symphony of Julius Grimm and the 1st from Richard Metzdorff, which was last heard in New York in 1876.


Thank you mbhaub for your comments and interesting suggestions.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Ide love to seem some more early music being recorded, maybe Medieval collection or something? Common practice is standard but early isn't.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The problem with early music is notation. i.e. they were only just starting to develop it and it is reasonably indecipherable to us. Where we have good guesses what it translates into, it has been performed -- and mostly recorded -- but not every assumption about what a given notated piece actually sounds like is universally held and there are alternate interpretations.

Many years ago I read a book by a classics academic about "Musical Design in Aeschylean Theatre" -- which was fascinating given that it was music that was basically unreconstructable.


----------

